# Does anyone still make a 27.5 straight streerer tube fork?



## Jolly705 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have the first Ritchey 650B MTB with a straight steerer tube and been running a 26" front Fox 32 fork. I would like to get an actual 27.5 fork so I can run larger tires. I am not sure anyone actually makes one, thoughts? Thanks!

PS would love a 120mm


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

That is going to be tough to fine for a good fork, but you can get headsets that go from frame setup to be a straight steer to a tapper one.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

MRP used to have that as an option on some,of their forks. The Loop if I recall. It couldn't hurt to reach out to them. I recently had a straight steerer replaced by them on an older WhiteBros Fluid 135.


----------



## Jolly705 (Jun 13, 2013)

I am not familiar with this setup, any links or more info? Thanks.



KenPsz said:


> That is going to be tough to fine for a good fork, but you can get headsets that go from frame setup to be a straight steer to a tapper one.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry I just came here to say nice looking bike mate.


----------



## Jolly705 (Jun 13, 2013)

I actually emailed them earlier today. I did not see that fork listed on their site anymore. I know in the past Fox swapped out the lowers for people but when I called them they said they no longer make anything that would match.



Redlands R&C said:


> MRP used to have that as an option on some,of their forks. The Loop if I recall. It couldn't hurt to reach out to them. I recently had a straight steerer replaced by them on an older WhiteBros Fluid 135.


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

Jolly705 said:


> I am not familiar with this setup, any links or more info? Thanks.


Do a google search for "tapered headset adapter" you will find what you are looking for.


----------



## mrpizza (Jun 2, 2013)

Manitou markhor fork. They make a 27.5 with a straight steer tube. I have the 26 version on my bike. I am pretty impressed with it for under $250. Im doing the ABS+ damper upgrade this winter.


----------



## NorCal_In_AZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Amazon.com : FSA Orbit ITA 1-1/8Inches to 1.5Inches Tapered Headset withTop Cap, NO.9M/CUP/CC/12B/44-A, XTE1664 : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : FSA Orbit ITA 1-1/8Inches to 1.5Inches Tapered Headset withTop Cap, NO.9M/CUP/CC/12B/44-A, XTE1664 : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

You guys sure that's a 44mm head tube? Looks smaller to me - I'd hate for OP to order something that doesn't work.


----------



## JPSeuropa (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a 27.5 Manitou markhor fork on my straight steerer 2007 26" Stumpy. Works great...especially considering the price.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

KenPsz said:


> That is going to be tough to fine for a good fork, but you can get headsets that go from frame setup to be a straight steer to a tapper one.


Ritchey uses (used) a IS42 standard which is not compatible with those tapered fork conversions. You need a IS44 at least.
I see two options available now:
Rockshox Judy: link 
Suntour Epixon (not a bad fork): link

I have owned both forks and both are fairly basic decent forks.


----------



## KenPsz (Jan 21, 2007)

dompedro3 said:


> Ritchey uses (used) a IS42 standard which is not compatible with those tapered fork conversions. You need a IS44 at least.
> I see two options available now:
> Rockshox Judy: link
> Suntour Epixon (not a bad fork): link
> ...


Oh I'm used to bikes with a IS44 which does work for the conversion, bummer that IS42 will not work.


----------



## titaniumsprucemoose (Sep 2, 2021)

As others have suggested, Manitou Markhor, and should you want more damper tunability you can buy the ABS+ damper to upgrade. 

Also, beautiful bike. I had an opportunity to snag one a while back, but didn't and missed out. Still haven't really got over it...


----------



## Jolly705 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks man, I always wanted one when I was younger but could not afford it until later in my life. I built this one up when they first came out with the 650b. I think it was like 2012ish...
I also am only finding 27.5 straight steerer with a quick release in the front. I prefer a 15.



titaniumsprucemoose said:


> As others have suggested, Manitou Markhor, and should you want more damper tunability you can buy the ABS+ damper to upgrade.
> 
> Also, beautiful bike. I had an opportunity to snag one a while back, but didn't and missed out. Still haven't really got over it...


----------



## Jolly705 (Jun 13, 2013)

Do they make it with a 15mm through axle?



JPSeuropa said:


> I have a 27.5 Manitou markhor fork on my straight steerer 2007 26" Stumpy. Works great...especially considering the price.


----------



## titaniumsprucemoose (Sep 2, 2021)

Jolly705 said:


> Do they make it with a 15mm through axle?


With the Markhor, I think the straight 1 1/8" steerer are QR only, and the thru axles will have the tapered steerers. Of course you might be able to find the appropriate lowers and swap...


----------



## The RideR (Aug 4, 2008)

Jolly705 said:


> I actually emailed them earlier today. I did not see that fork listed on their site anymore. I know in the past Fox swapped out the lowers for people but when I called them they said they no longer make anything that would match.


MRP Loop SL is available in both tapered and straight steerer.


----------



## Jolly705 (Jun 13, 2013)

I contacted MRP and they no longer make the 27.5 in a straight steerer. They said they can't get the parts anymore.



The RideR said:


> MRP Loop SL is available in both tapered and straight steerer.


----------

